# AMF boys Roadmaster skyrider deluxe middleweight



## benmcjamin (Jan 11, 2016)

pick this one up not to long ago 
was sittin outside in the weather by a ol fellas shed, an i just had to buy it for sum reason......
nice complete bike. rides great... an headlight works 
original paints in decent shape  


would consider selling it $$$ or trade for sumthing balloon tire related...
open to offers, thoughts...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 16, 2016)

Gotta love those strays. They just look so forlorn, sitting there! Looks late 60s.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2016)

'64-'67 is my guess. Tanklights were so out of fashion by 1968 it was funny.


----------



## 1969nam (Feb 21, 2016)

1967 AMF Roadmaster ......I have the same bike. All original with original tires and red/white seat. Bike is like brand new. Same pedal's as your bike. Good luck ! Thanks for saving the bike !


----------



## 1969nam (May 16, 2016)

1969nam said:


> 1967 AMF Roadmaster ......I have the same bike. All original with original tires and red/white seat. Bike is like brand new. Same pedal's as your bike. Good luck ! Thanks for saving the bike !


----------

